# Looking for Co Founders



## Will04 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi All,
Looking for Co Founders for a Golf themed, Family Entertainment Center,
Business plans 3/4 done currently completing cash flow
Company registered, Trade mark Registered
Domain names registered, 
The FEC will be driven by 
16-20 Golf Simulators
2-4 indoor putting course
66 different country greens in XBox, PS3, Wii and PC Online
VIP Rooms
Sports Bar

Member Private Equity & Venture Capital Association Australia
Australia, Amusement, Leisure & Recreation Association
Looking at raising 2 million in 2 rounds of funding
Drop me a line if this is something you would be interested

Regards
Willie Hill


----------

